# My First Halloween party...with pics!



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, if everyone had fun then it was a success... and definitely a learning experience for next time.

I would be realllllyyy cheesed off to find out the venue had double-booked without telling me in advance. I might even cancel my library card! "Because of this, I'm giving up reading for good!!"


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like you all had a great time and thats what counts... great costumes!


----------



## Kmzthk (Oct 29, 2012)

oh, that cake is so cute.


----------



## MagicalHalloween (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the cake! Your battle wound looks painful. 

Loved the photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

First, that cake is hackin amazing!!!
Second your hair is gorgeous.
Glad the party was fun!


----------

